# Problem mit (google)



## IBMExperte (9. Januar 2018)

Moinsen,

Habe irgendwie das Problem das sich google nicht mehr aufrufen lässt.
bekomme folgende Meldung (egal welchen Browser ich nehme) (siehe Anhang!)


----------



## aloha84 (9. Januar 2018)

Sieht aus als wäre das Zertifikat von google abgelaufen....was es aber nicht ist.
Du kannst google aufrufen in dem du auf "erweitert" klickst, da bestätigst dass dir das Risiko klar ist, und dann auf fortfahren klickst.
ICH würde mal testen was bei anderen Browsern (IE, Edge, Firefox) passiert, wenn du Google eingibst.
Wenn da kein Fehler kommt, kann man chrome mal zurücksetzen oder neu installieren.

Ach so, ein Problem das vorkommen KANN, und zum gleichen Fehler führt --> schau mal nach deiner Systemzeit und Datum, wenn die falsch ist/sind kommt der gleiche Fehler.


----------



## Schwarzseher (9. Januar 2018)

Firewall oder Antivirus?Beides mal probeweise deaktivieren.
Oder die Browser mal updaten falls noch nicht geschehen.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Januar 2018)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Firewall oder Antivirus?Beides mal probeweise deaktivieren.



Weil Firewalls und Antivirenprogramme SSL-Zertifikate beeinflussen?
Wäre mir neu.


----------



## Schwarzseher (9. Januar 2018)

Web Schutz bei Avast zb. Https Scannings oder Script Prüfung zb.
Das kommt doch nicht von mir!Lese ja auch nur Lösungsvorschläge genau wie Du!


----------



## IBMExperte (9. Januar 2018)

Hi,

habe ich bereits versucht... Norton + Firewall aus. Kommt trotzdem die Meldung.
bzw. steuert Norton die Firewall habe da keinen Einfluss drauf. Habe bei Norton aber alles abgeschaltet.


----------



## keinnick (9. Januar 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Weil Firewalls und Antivirenprogramme SSL-Zertifikate beeinflussen?
> Wäre mir neu.



AV tut das gelegentlich und es ist eine Pest. Siehe HTTPS-Interception: Sicherheitsprodukte gefahrden HTTPS - Golem.de


----------



## IBMExperte (9. Januar 2018)

asoo aloha84,

Habe es mit mehreren Browsern versucht... Überall das selbe mit der Meldung.
Meine Systemzeit ist aktuell es ging ja vorher auch alles. Warum geht das mit google erst jetzt ned mehr^^


----------



## keinnick (9. Januar 2018)

Bitte klick mal oben auf das "nicht sicher" und dann auf das "ungültig" im folgenden Fenster und poste hier einen Screenshot. So kommen wir evtl. weiter.


----------



## IBMExperte (9. Januar 2018)

asoo aloha84,

Habe es mit mehreren Browsern versucht... Überall das selbe mit der Meldung.
Meine Systemzeit ist aktuell es ging ja vorher auch alles. Warum geht das mit google erst jetzt ned mehr^^

Und wenn ich auf Erweiter gehe kann ich da nichts verändern oder auswählen...
Da steht nur nen Text. siehe Anhang!


----------



## IBMExperte (9. Januar 2018)

Da ist der Screen!


----------



## aloha84 (9. Januar 2018)

IBMExperte schrieb:


> asoo aloha84,
> 
> Habe es mit mehreren Browsern versucht... Überall das selbe mit der Meldung.
> Meine Systemzeit ist aktuell es ging ja vorher auch alles. Warum geht das mit google erst jetzt ned mehr^^
> ...



Gib mal statt google.de folgende IP-Adresse in die Adresszeile ein: 216.58.207.35


----------



## keinnick (9. Januar 2018)

Klick bitte noch mal auf das "ungültig" und poste davon einen Screen. Dann wissen wir, warum Chrome meint, dass das Zertifkat ungültig ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IBMExperte (9. Januar 2018)

aloha habe ich gemacht... kommt die selbe Meldung.
Und Keinnick hier der Screen


----------



## keinnick (9. Januar 2018)

Danke. Der Fehler deutet darauf hin, dass das Zertifikat manipuliert wurde. Das kann Dein Virenscanner oder auch Malware sein. Hast Du alle Browser mal geschlossen, den Virenscanner deaktiviert und es dann nochmals probiert (also Browser ohne aktiven Scanner starten und Scanner nicht erst bei geöffnetem Browser deaktivieren).


----------



## IBMExperte (9. Januar 2018)

jop hab ich auch versucht.

Hab Norton alles abgeschaltet was er hat und Browser dann gestartet die Meldung kommt immer wieder.


----------



## Kotor (9. Januar 2018)

Datum, Uhrzeit, Jahr  wirklich ok ?


----------



## IBMExperte (9. Januar 2018)

Datum und Uhrzeit sind ok.
Es ging ja vorher auch alles. Die Uhrzeit ist aktuell aber.
Und keinnick hier die Screens von Norton.

Egal was ich mache ob Norton an aus oder welchen Browser...


----------



## taks (9. Januar 2018)

Was passiert wenn du z.B. auf Deutsche Post – Die Post für Deutschland gehst?
Die Gleiche Meldung?


----------



## IBMExperte (9. Januar 2018)

Ne... da komme ich rauf^^ komme überall rauf nur nich mehr auf google^^


----------



## Kotor (9. Januar 2018)

Windows Update starten ... nach Updates suchen.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Januar 2018)

IBMExperte schrieb:


> Ne... da komme ich rauf^^ komme überall rauf nur nich mehr auf google^^



Geht Youtube?


----------



## IBMExperte (9. Januar 2018)

Ja youtube geht auch^^


----------



## Schwarzseher (9. Januar 2018)

Na ob das nicht vielleicht doch an Norton liegt
Google schlagt vor Symantec Zertifikaten ab August zu misstraut
Symantec-Google-Streit: Zahlreiche SSL-Zertifikate werden ungultig
Ob man davon als Privatverbraucher allerdings auch betroffen sein könnte,weil man Produkte von Symantec nutzt ka.


----------



## IBMExperte (9. Januar 2018)

So, ich habe jetzt sogar Windows 10 drauf und google geht immer noch nicht...
Dachte erst weil ich für win7 ja keine updates mehr bekam das liegt evt daran aber es geht auch mit win10 ned^^
Ich hatte doch Norton ganz aus gehabt... Und warum ging es erst und mitmal geht google ned mehr? Ist etwas nervig finde ich.

auch mit dem win10 Browser haut er mir die Fehlermeldung raus.
Gibt es auf der Festplatte irgendwo einen Ordner wo Sachen von Browsern gespeichert wer o.ä?
evt hab ich da nen Wurm drin. Kann ich da nicht manuell was löschen.
Immerhin habe ich es ned nur mit Chrome ich vermute irgendwas anderes.
Der Browser scheint ja nicht das Problem zu sein.


----------



## Hatuja (9. Januar 2018)

Ich bin vor einiger Zeit bei der Arbeit auf eben so ein Problem gestoßen.

Google stellt seit Herbst letzten Jahre ihre neuen Zertifikate von der "Google Internet Authority *G3*" (die alten sind von G2) aus.
Das macht wohl aber bei einigen wenigen Systemen Probleme.
Windows aktualisiert dabei das GlobalSign Root-Zertifikat nicht, auf dem das Google zertifikat allerdings aufbaut.

Schau dir mal folgende Seite an: Google Internet Authority G3 | text/plain

Bei Windows 7 kannst du den Zertifikatespeicher leider noch nicht über das CLI aktualisieren lassen. Du müsstest dann den Weg über das Manuelle installieren gehen.

EDIT:
Ok, vielleicht ist es aber auch ein anderes Problem. Habe grad auf einem der Screenshots gesehen, dass es bei dir direkt das Zertifikat anmeckert (NET::ERR_CERT_INVALID) und nicht die Authority (NET::ERR_CERT_AUTHORITY_INVALID) wie bei dem problem oben.


----------



## IBMExperte (9. Januar 2018)

schön auf englisch  Da bin ich ned der beste.

Ja aber wie zum Teufel bekomme ich das weg? Es ging ja von jetzt auf gleich ned mehr das is ja das komische.
Ich benutze google so oft das ich gar nicht drauf verzichten kann eigentlich. Es nervt mich ganz schön.

Wenn es nur bei einem Browser wäre (ok) aber es sind alle und es ist NUR (google) was nicht geht.
Hab sonst mit keiner Seite sowas.


----------



## Hatuja (9. Januar 2018)

Nunja, wenn das Google-Zertifikat Probleme macht, ist das der logische Fehler!Die Zertifikate werden vom Betriebssystem verwaltet, es sind also alle Browser, Anwendungen, etc. betroffen (und das ist auch gut so!).
Lass dir noch mal das Zertifikat anzeigen wie keinnick hier schon beschrieben hat:



keinnick schrieb:


> Klick bitte noch mal auf das "ungültig" und  poste davon einen Screen. Dann wissen wir, warum Chrome meint, dass das  Zertifkat ungültig ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann gehr diesmal erst auf Zertifizierungspfad und mach davon einen Screenshot. Gehe danach noch mal auf Deatils. Scrolle dann herunter bis zum Eintrag Fingerabdruck.
Ausgeliefert wird bei mir ein Zertifikate mit den folgenden Fingerprints:

Für SHA256:
CF:A6:88:F1:08:22:0E:4C:9B34:C9:878:8F:37:B1:FF:9A:3A:87:44:F6:E6:0DE:6B:41:27:71:4D9

Für SHA1:
0C:85:75:43:03:74:8F:7DF:77:B9:56:68:54:FE:CE:57:60:B9:65


----------



## keinnick (9. Januar 2018)

Norton temporär deinstallieren wäre auch noch eine Idee (einen Versuch ist es wert und ich vermute echt, dass es damit zusammenhängt). Du kannst Dich in der Zwischenzeit und zum testen ja mit dem Windows-Defender oder irgendeiner Freeware begnügen. Ich nutze an diesem Rechner hier z. B. gerade Kaspersky und da sieht das ganze anders aus. Und zwar bekomme ich gar kein von Google ausgestelltes Zertifikat, sondern eins von Kaspersky 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IBMExperte (9. Januar 2018)

So? oder fehlt nochwas?

so... Habe Norton nicht mehr aufm Pc! Geht trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Hatuja (9. Januar 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Norton temporär deinstallieren wäre auch noch  eine Idee (einen Versuch ist es wert und ich vermute echt, dass es damit  zusammenhängt). Du kannst Dich in der Zwischenzeit und zum testen ja  mit dem Windows-Defender oder irgendeiner Freeware begnügen. Ich nutze  an diesem Rechner hier z. B. gerade Kaspersky und da sieht das ganze  anders aus. Und zwar bekomme ich gar kein von Google ausgestelltes  Zertifikat, sondern eins von Kaspersky
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das machen leider einige AV-Programme. Ich persönlich finde das ein absoluter No-Go!!!
Die  AV Hersteller begründen es halt damit, dass sie nur durch diese  Man-In-The-Middle-Atacke (ja, das ist es tatsächlich!) den geschützten  HTTPS-Verkehr mitlesen können!
Meiner Meinung nach bring das aber  viiiieeeel mehr Risiken, als es Nutzen hat. Die Verschlüsselung wird  halt komplett aufgebrochen und im besten Fall kann nur der AV-Hersteller  alles mitlesen! Im schlechtesten Fall, so wie bei Norton passiert, die  mit ihrem Zertifikat geschlampt haben, kann jeder die HTTPS Verbindung  mitlesen.





IBMExperte schrieb:


> So? oder fehlt nochwas?
> 
> so... Habe Norton nicht mehr aufm Pc! Geht trotzdem nicht.



Die Screenshots, vor allem der Zweite, ist doch sehr aufschlussreich. Denn das Zertifikat, auf das Google hier verweist, ist definitiv nicht von Google!
Das oberste Zertifikat der Zertifikatkette ist bereits ungültig (ich würde sogar von gefälscht sprechen)!

Die Google Zertifikate werden bisher ausschließlich von der Root-CA *GlobalSign* ausgestellt. Die sind selbständig und das Root-Zertifikat von denen lautet lediglich "GlobalSign Root CA - R2" und nicht, wie in deinem Fall "Google Trusted Services - GlobalSign Root CA-R2". 

Ich würde daher fast vermuten, dass dir eine Malware oder Ähnliches eine gefälschtes Zertifikat untergeschoben hat, was durch die Namensähnlichkeit nicht sofort auffallen soll.
Man könnte sich jetzt das gefälschte Zertifikat anschauen um  herauszufinden, woher es stammt...

Nunja, eine Lösung *könnte* sein, das Root-Zertifikat aus dem Windows Zertifikatspeicher zu entfernen.
Den Zertikikatspeicher kannst du dir wie hier beschrieben anzeigen lassen:
Vorgehensweise: Anzeigen von Zertifikaten mit dem MMC-Snap-In
Dort musst du dann unter "Vertrauenswürdige Stammzertifizierungsstellen" (so heists unter Windows glaube ich, bin grade am Mac)  das *Google Trusted Services - GlobalSign Root CA-R2* Zertifikat suchen und löschen.

Was mir noch auffällt: Die ganzen ersten Screenshots wurden mit Windows 7 erstellt, die letzten beiden jetzt mit Windows 10!?
Hast du das Problem auf mehreren PCs?


----------



## Schwarzseher (9. Januar 2018)

Würde Win 10 nochmal clean neu machen,wenn du es sowieso schon drauf gemacht hast.War das ein Upgrade von 7 oder hattest du Clean gemacht?Wer weiß was da noch so alles in der Registry verblieben ist.

Probier das doch mal. Tipp fur Google Chrome: HTTPS-Zertifikate im Browser immer uberprufen - TecChannel Workshop

Das kann doch nur an Symantec liegen oder alles nur Zufall?
Verschlusselung: Google schmeisst Symantec aus Chrome raus - Golem.de
Zertifizierung: Google entzieht Symantec 2018 das Vertrauen |
    heise Security
Lieber die Brain.exe benutzen und Windows Defender das reicht schon 100% Sicherheit gibt es nicht.
Alle anderen Seiten gehen,nur Google nicht und du hattest Norton drauf.Ein Schelm der böses dabei denkt.


----------



## IBMExperte (10. Januar 2018)

Moinsen,

Jetzt wo ich es mir genau überlege (Maleware) bzw Virus was auch immer. Das kann hinkommen.
Ich habe eine Datei aufgerufen wo Norton Sie eigentlich blockiert hatte.. Habe daraufhin  Norton aus gemacht und die Datei ausgeführt.

Wenn ichs mir genau überlege komme ich seitdem ned mehr auf google^^ aber warum zum Teufel google?
Kann ich irgendwie versuchen das wieder zu löschen? gibt es nen guten (kostenlosen) maleware cleaner?
bzw wo finde ich den Ordner wo er evt was gespeichert haben könnte? Kann man so nicht sagen oder.

Schwarzseher... Nein Ich habe ein upgrade auf win 10 gemacht, somit sind alle Daten bei geblieben.


----------



## taks (10. Januar 2018)

Malwarebytes | Kostenlose Software fur Internetsicherheit und Schutz vor Schadsoftware


----------



## IBMExperte (10. Januar 2018)

Danke... ich versuche das mal.


----------



## IBMExperte (10. Januar 2018)

So neee hat nix gebracht.
Er hat zwar eine Sache gefunden genau die Datei die ich vermutet hatte aber is gelöscht und geht trotzdem kein google^^


----------



## keinnick (10. Januar 2018)

Versuch mal das Google Root-Zertifkat erneut zu installieren. Das bekommst Du hier: Google Internet Authority G2 – Google

Das andere Root-Zertifikat solltest Du, wie weiter oben von Hatuja beschrieben, am besten entfernen.


----------



## IBMExperte (10. Januar 2018)

So neee hat nix gebracht.
Er hat zwar eine Sache gefunden genau die Datei die ich vermutet hatte aber is gelöscht und geht trotzdem kein google^^
obwohl jage Ihn grad nochmal durch auf manuellen Scan* lasse die ganze Platte laden jetzt findet er schon mehr.

Hatuja? Hier sind paar Screens von den Zertifikaten.. Ich weis jetzt ned genau was ich da *löschen* kann (muss) wie auch immer.
Hab hier ma Screens gemacht wie ich das verstanden hab von der Seite hier*
Vorgehensweise: Anzeigen von Zertifikaten mit dem MMC-Snap-In)
"In nicht vertrauenswürdig" hat er mir doch nichts ausgespuckt?

Wie gesacht hab da kein Plan von musst mir nur Sagen wo von genau ich evt nochn Screen machen soll bzw was ich da löschen kann*

So ich glaube ich habs gefunden! welches muss ich da jetzt genau raus löschen? hab da beide blau markiert ist eins davon richtig?

Weil "Google Trusted Services - GlobalSign Root CA-R2 " Kann ich in der Form nicht finden oder bin ich blind?

asooo.. Und nein ich hatte gestern noch nen upgrade von win7 auf win10 gemacht! Es ist ein und der selbe PC!
Dachte somit könnte ich das Problem beheben^^


----------



## DOcean (10. Januar 2018)

Ich kann dir nur eine komplette Neuinstalltion ohne Übernahme der Daten.

Wer weiß wo die Malware noch überall gewütet hat...


----------



## IBMExperte (10. Januar 2018)

Ich will es erst einmal so versuchen immerhin is das Windows frisch drauf^^
Oder soll ich nochmal nen Key kaufen -.- Das wäre blöd.
Klar sind nur 13 Euro nen neuer Key aber ich habe kein Windows 10 parat.
Ich habe ja nen upgrade von Win7 auf 10 gemacht.


----------



## Stockmann (10. Januar 2018)

DOcean schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur eine komplette Neuinstalltion ohne Übernahme der Daten.
> 
> Wer weiß wo die Malware noch überall gewütet hat...



Mache ein Backup auf eine Externe Festplatte von allen Daten welche zwingend benötigt werden, wichtig dabei keine "Ausführbaren Dateien / .exe" oder Dateien welche Makros / Scribte etc enthalten können.
Installier den Computer neu ohne Datenübernahme und aktualisiere das System + Virenschutz.
Live-Linux ISO von Kaspersky oder etc. verwenden -> Virensuche durchführen und selbst wenn dann keine Viren/Malware etc gefunden wird 2x mal überprüfen welche Daten wirklich benötigt werden und diese dann auf den Computer wieder zurückspielen (Alles unter einem Live Linux System). Externe Festplatte unter dem Linux System formatieren.
Dann Computer wieder normal Booten.

Nach dieser Methode sollte dann mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keine  Malware/Virus etc. übernommen worden sein.


----------



## theodizee (10. Januar 2018)

Du brauchst keinen neuen Key kaufen, nur weil du Windows neu installieren willst. Dein Key ist entweder über die Hardware direkt bei Microsoft hinterlegt oder du hast ihn, falls du es nutzt, über dein Microsoft-Konto verbunden.
Ein Installationsmedium kannst du dir über folgenden Link direkt von Microsoft erstellen:
Windows 10 herunterladen


----------



## IBMExperte (10. Januar 2018)

Doch ich brauche einen Key oder soll ich mit einem Windows 7 Key Windows 10 aktivieren? glaube nicht das das geht.
Ich habe ein (upgrade) von 7 auf 10 gemacht!

Und Stockmann... Ich würde garkeine Daten bzw ein Backup machen wie gesagt mein Windows ist erst seit ein paar Tagen drauf.
Soviel das ich unbedingt ein Backup machen müsse habe ich ned drauf.
Es geht nur im die großen Spiele die ich geladen habe über eine 10k Leitung.
Das wäre nervig die nochmal zu saugen.

Und vor allem wenn ich Windows10 drauf mache steht da ja (Windows 10 jetzt upgraden ? Das machen
oder ne iso erstellen und aufn USB Stick knallen und dann vom Stick booten?

also... falls ich das machen sollte* mit win10 neu drauf.


----------



## theodizee (10. Januar 2018)

Wie schon gesagt, dein Windows 10 aktiviert sich von alleine. Du brauchst da nicht erneut einen Key eingeben. Und ja, du sollst einen USB-Stick erstellen von dem du dann bootest. Das installiert Windows komplett neu. Allerdings gehen dabei alle Daten verloren, daher Daten sichern wie vor ein paar Posts von Stockmann beschrieben.


----------



## Stockmann (10. Januar 2018)

IBMExperte schrieb:


> Doch ich brauche einen Key oder soll ich mit einem Windows 7 Key Windows 10 aktivieren? glaube nicht das das geht.
> Ich habe ein (upgrade) von 7 auf 10 gemacht!
> 
> Und Stockmann... Ich würde garkeine Daten bzw ein Backup machen wie gesagt mein Windows ist erst seit ein paar Tagen drauf.
> ...



Windows 10 Fall Creators Update - ISO-Dateien Download
64Bit Downloaden

Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP

USB Stick mit mindestens 8Gb an den Computer anschließen

-> Über die Windows 7 UBS / DVD Software das ISO auswählen und als Ziel den USB Stick angeben.

Computer herunterfahren und wieder einschalten -> UEFI/Bios -> Boot Device -> USB Stick

- Wenn nach einem Key gefragt wird -> Überspringen oder den Windows 7 Key eingeben.
Wenn ein Microsoft Konto verwendet wird, ist der Key an die vorhandene Hardware gebunden und muss nicht eingegeben werden.
Im zweifel einfach eingeben.

- Bei der Installation am Anfang nicht das "Upgrade/Aktualisierung" auswählen sondern neu.
Dann über erweitert alle Partition löschen und Installieren.


----------



## IBMExperte (10. Januar 2018)

Ich check das nur nicht mit dem Key... Wie das aktiviert sich von alleine wie das den?
Wenn ich Windows 7 zb neu drauf haue brauche ich auch nen Key...
Wie soll sich das aktivieren wenn ich keine Lizens hab?

Durch mein Upgrade von 7 auf 10 wars kostenlos (klar) aber wenn ich neu aufsetzte brauche ich doch nen Key..
oder bin ich jetzt bescheuert. Woher soll der bei der Neuinstallation erkennen das ich bereits win10 drauf hatte.

asoo ok Stockmann hab ich jz erst im nachhinein gelesen^^

Soll ich die ISO von Deiner Seite da downloaden oder direkt von Microsoft was theodizee verlinkt hat?
Wo is da der unterschied oder is das Worscht.


----------



## theodizee (10. Januar 2018)

IBMExperte schrieb:


> Ich check das nur nicht mit dem Key... Wie das aktiviert sich von alleine wie das den?
> Wenn ich Windows 7 zb neu drauf haue brauche ich auch nen Key...
> Wie soll sich das aktivieren wenn ich keine Lizens hab?
> 
> ...



Siehe https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/help/12440/windows-10-activation unten der Punkt "Aktivieren nach einer erneuten Installation von Windows 10"


----------



## Stockmann (10. Januar 2018)

IBMExperte schrieb:


> Ich check das nur nicht mit dem Key... Wie das aktiviert sich von alleine wie das den?
> Wenn ich Windows 7 zb neu drauf haue brauche ich auch nen Key...
> Wie soll sich das aktivieren wenn ich keine Lizens hab?
> 
> ...



Der Key wird bei Windows 10 an die Hardware gebunden bzw. über das Microsoft Konto gespeichert.
Ansonsten wie gesagt, einfach den Windows 7 Key bei der Installation angeben.

Windows 10 clean neu installieren  Deskmodder Wiki

Windows 10 ohne Key installieren - so gehts - CHIP


----------



## IBMExperte (10. Januar 2018)

Ja ok,

Ich habe glaub kein Microsoft Konto. Darum meine ich ja^^


----------



## DOcean (10. Januar 2018)

benötigtest du auch nicht

Einfach Win10 neu installieren, dein PC hat ja schon einmal Win10 drauf gehabt, das merkt sich MS und das Gerät ist aktiviert

Wenn das nicht klappen sollte hast du immer noch deinen Win7 Key, dann kann man auch direkt in Win10 eingeben oder er wird aktiviert (da ja schon Mal Win 10 drauf war)


----------



## IBMExperte (10. Januar 2018)

Ja, ich muss gucken wann genau ich das mache.
Ob heute noch oder wann.
Ok, dachte ja nur, weils ja nen upgrade von 7 auf 10 war. Dachte dann geht sowas nicht.


----------



## Schwarzseher (10. Januar 2018)

Und lass die Malware von Norton weg
Das war ja eine Internet Security und nicht nur ein AV Programm.Wär weiß wo der sich überall im System eingenistet hat.Eigene Firewall etc.
Sollen die ihren Streit alleine austragen.


----------



## DOcean (10. Januar 2018)

dem kann ich nur zustimmen, ersten Test ohne irgendwelche Software zusätzlich (nur win10 drauf und mit dem Edge Browser den Test machen)


----------



## IBMExperte (10. Januar 2018)

Das Norton war bei meinen Board Treibern mit druff. Ich halte da selber nichts von, hab Ihn aber erst einmal drauf gelassen^^


----------



## keinnick (10. Januar 2018)

Die Boardtreiber kannst Du doch einzeln und vor allem aktueller von der Webseite des Herstellers laden.


----------



## IBMExperte (10. Januar 2018)

Wenn ich ne CD hab warum ned^^ hab ich immer so gemacht. Der updatet ja eh auto. wens was neues gibt.
Ich weis aber was Du meinst hab Norton einfach ne Chance gegeben..Mehr ned. Darum hab ichs mit installiert.


----------



## Schwarzseher (10. Januar 2018)

Naja wenn du dann den gleichen Mist wieder hast kannst du ja sicher sein wär der schuldige ist,bzw. war.
Edit:Norton hätte man ja auch immer noch draufmachen können.
Wie siehts denn jetzt aus Fehler weg?


----------



## IBMExperte (12. Januar 2018)

Moin,

Ich will jetzt mein Windows NEU machen wie Ihr mir ja auch empfohlen habt.
jetzt wollt ich grad installieren und frage mich welche Version den?
Ich hatte immer (Home) ich könnte aber auch pro nehmen.
Habe ich da irgendwelche bedeutenden Unterschiede oder reicht prinzipiell Home?

So und wat is nun wegen dem Key=? er fragt mich nämlich danach. Ich denke der merkt sich das?!
Ich habe nämlich keinen Key mehr zur Hand. Müsste das dann erst einmal überspringen.

Weil ein (Home) Key is günstiger wie ein(Pro) wenn ich jetzt doch einen brauch denke ich kommt nur Home in Frage oda?
Oder meint Ihr der übernimmt das erst im nachhinein automatisch wenn Windows schon drauf ist? Weil nach einem Fragen tut er bei der Installation.

"Danköö"


----------



## Stockmann (12. Januar 2018)

IBMExperte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich will jetzt mein Windows NEU machen wie Ihr mir ja auch empfohlen habt.
> jetzt wollt ich grad installieren und frage mich welche Version den?
> ...



Wenn du einen Home Key hast dann Home.
Die Key Eingabe einfach durch "Überspringen" skipen.


----------



## IBMExperte (12. Januar 2018)

Ich habe gar keinen Key mehr.
Ich hatte mein Windows 7 Home Premium übers Telefon aktiviert. Das ging so.
Und blöderweise habe ich mir den Mist nicht Notiert.
Ich habe also quasi gar keinen Key mehr zur Hand.
Jetzt grad isses ja auch nur aktiviert weil ich ja daraufhin das upgrade auf 10 gemacht hab.
Muss ich also zb bei mmoga einen kaufen dann richtig?


----------



## DOcean (12. Januar 2018)

mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht, Windows hat sich bei deinem Upgrade gemerkt das dein PC eine Win10 Lizenz und wird dich wahrscheinlich einfach so aktivieren

Wenn du noch nicht installiert hast kannst du auch noch einmal das alte Windows starten und einen Keyausleser starten um wieder an deinen Key zu kommen


----------



## Schwarzseher (12. Januar 2018)

Windows 10-Aktivierung: Produktschlussel oder Hardware ID?
Windows 10: Auto-Aktivierung mit gespeicherten Nutzerdaten - PC Magazin


----------



## IBMExperte (12. Januar 2018)

Moin,

Ich kann aber zb nicht wenn ich Win 7 Home Premium hatte auto aktivieren auf Pro`?

Ich denke mal das geht nicht oder.

Ich habe gesehen es gibt da auch Home N was is das den?

Ich kenne nur das ganz normale win 10 Home und dass kann ich auch nur nehmen? bzw is ja eh das billigste.


----------



## keinnick (12. Januar 2018)

Nein. Für Pro brauchst Du einen anderen Key. Kostet und kann ja schließlich auch mehr.


----------



## Schwarzseher (12. Januar 2018)

Home N =Ohne Media Player.EU Richtlinie  mussten die irgendwann mal anbieten.


----------



## IBMExperte (12. Januar 2018)

Ok, alles klar Danke euch!
fange dann mal an und melde mich wenn alles druff ist. Und ob vor allem google wieder funzt


----------



## IBMExperte (12. Januar 2018)

So ich bin wieder da!

Es hat alles Super funktioniert und wenn ich das richtig sehe ist mein Windows auch aktiviert! Super!
Ich danke euch.
Ja (google) geht auch.

Ich melde mich nachher nochmal wollte noch was wissen habe jetzt aber keine Zeit mehr bis späta.

PS: Ich habe heute geb. Ja danke glückwunsch gleichfalls


----------



## Schwarzseher (12. Januar 2018)

Dann schließe ich mich mal an mit den Glückwünschen.Alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## keinnick (12. Januar 2018)

Freut mich. Und alles Gute.


----------



## IBMExperte (19. Januar 2018)

Guten Abend die Herrschaften,

Ich habe Probleme in GTA V MP was auf diese Windows Version zurück zu führen ist die mir hier ja empfohlen wurde.
Windows 10 Fall Creators Update - ISO-Dateien Download

jetzt bin ich auf diese Seite gestolpert und wollte mal fragen was das genau bedeuten soll?
Windows 10 Creators Update: Performance-Probleme in Spielen - PC Magazin

Kann ich jetzt davon ausgehen das ich grundsätzlich in Spielen fps einbüßen muss?
Da die Version die ich geladen habe die aktuellste ist kann ich ja bestimmt nicht zurück patchen auf eine ältere?

Das ärgert mich jetzt ein bisschen weil gerade GTA MP würde ich am meisten zocken.
Kann ich da irgendwas machen?

Soviel ich weis verträgt sich die MP Version ned mit der von Win10 (1709)

es geht mir aber auch darum ob ich nur damit Probleme bekomme oder kann so etwas auch in anderen Spielen vorkommen?


----------



## keinnick (19. Januar 2018)

IBMExperte schrieb:


> Ich habe Probleme in GTA V MP was auf diese Windows Version zurück zu führen ist die mir hier ja empfohlen wurde. Windows 10 Fall Creators Update - ISO-Dateien Download



Du hast nicht "diese Windows-Version die Dir hier empfohlen wurde", denn wenn alles glatt gelaufen ist, wie es soll, dann hat Dein Rechner ja sicherlich mal Updates durchgeführt.  Damit hast Du genau die Version, die Du auch mit jedem anderen Installationsmedium hättest, nämlich die aktuelle Version. Welche Probleme treten denn konkret auf? Ich zocke GTA 5 mit aktuellem Windows 10 ohne Probleme.


----------



## Schwarzseher (19. Januar 2018)

Hallo IBM! Warum so förmlich?
Vielleicht haben die die Performance Probleme ja auch schon längst gefixt,denn das ist ja schon das 2te Creators Update also das Fall 1709 wie du schon richtig erkannt hast.


----------



## IBMExperte (19. Januar 2018)

Moin asoo..

Ich dachte die Creator ist bei der installation schon automatisch (1709) weils ja das aktuellste ist.
Ok, dann würde ich gerne wissen wie ich eine Version zurück patchen kann.

Du GTA V Single sowie Online geht bei mir tadelos

Das was ich meine ist dieses hier
Grand Theft Multiplayer

Damit habe ich auf einen "Roleplay" Server konektet wo ich nur knapp 20fps habe.
Daraufhin war ich dort vom Server aus im Forum und die meinten zu mir wenn ich Version (1709) habe bin ich am Arsch.
Es soll wohl nur die möglichkeit geben dies Problem durch win7 bzw eine ältere Version von Win10 zu beheben.
Win7 kommt natürlich nicht in Frage ganz klar!

Ist es jetzt ratsam zurück zu patchen oder soll ich auf das gt-mp verzichten?

aso und Moin Schwarzseher

Ja das ärgert mich gerade etwas sorry dafür^^ Suche jetzt einen Sündenbock 
Ne Spaß beiseite. Nervt mich nur grad echt tierisch.


----------



## keinnick (19. Januar 2018)

Dann wende Dich an den Entwickler. Das liegt nicht an Windows, sondern eher an dem Mod. Du siehst ja, dass das normale Spiel korrekt läuft. Ich würde gerne lesen, was die empfehlen, denn dafür gibt es extra ein Thema, aber deren FAQ-System funktioniert nicht. Frequently Asked Questions - Grand Theft Multiplayer

Davon abgesehen sollte es umgekehrt laufen: Die updaten ihre Software, damit sie auch unter einer aktuellen Windows-Version vernünftig läuft, statt dass Du ein Downgrade machst, damit deren Mod mit spielbaren Frameraten funktioniert.


----------



## Schwarzseher (19. Januar 2018)

Evt. hängt das ja mit dem neu eingefügten Spiele Mode in Windows 10 zusammen.Ist aber nur eine Vermutung.Hier steht auch was dazu:Gaming auf Windows 10: Leistungsprobleme bestehen teils immer noch - WinFuture.de
Könnte man mal probeweise deaktivieren ob sich was bessert.Spielmodus Game Mode aktivieren deaktivieren Windows 10  Deskmodder Wiki
Zurück patchen ok und dann?Keine Updates mehr installieren?


----------



## IBMExperte (19. Januar 2018)

Ja das dachte ich mir eben auch so...
was bringt mir das zurück patchen und dann keine updates mehr zulassen.
Das wäre ja echt auch mumpitz.

asoo Keinnick.
Wenn das am Mod liegen soll warum läuft es bei denen dann?
Da spielen ja zich Spieler drauf auf dem Server.
German V Roleplay - Deutscher Roleplay / GTA Life Server by GVMP Team

Ich hab mich da ja eben auch im Forum etwas umgehört.
Die meinten es geht nur mit der Version (1709) nicht. (Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe)
Deswegen haben die mir ja geraten entweder win7 drauf zu knallen bzw. eine ältere Version von win10...
was natürlich totaler blödsinn wäre. Ich wäre ja bescheuert wenn ich wegen einer Sache (Spiel) mein Windows verändern würde.
Es sei denn ich hätte da keinerlei Nachteile durch.

Da soll wohl im März irgendwie ein Patch von Net Framework rauskommen was das Problem beheben soll.

Hast Du hier Zugriff drauf?
FPS Probleme trotz gutem System?! Bitte um Hilfe!  - Technische-Hilfe - German V Roleplay - Deutscher Roleplay / GTA Life Server by GVMP Team
Starke FPS Probleme - Seite 2  - Technische-Hilfe - German V Roleplay - Deutscher Roleplay / GTA Life Server by GVMP Team

Da ist mein Thema.


----------



## Schwarzseher (19. Januar 2018)

Das mit Net Framwork hab ich hier auch gelesen:15 FPS Problem  - Resolved - Grand Theft Multiplayer
Würde mal noch etwas warten bevor du jetzt wegen einem Spiel wieder ein riesen Fass aufmachst,aber musst du selber wissen wie wichtig dir das ist.
Oder mal das mit dem Spiele Mode deaktivieren versuchen


----------



## keinnick (19. Januar 2018)

IBMExperte schrieb:


> asoo Keinnick.
> Wenn das am Mod liegen soll warum läuft es bei denen dann?
> Da spielen ja zich Spieler drauf auf dem Server.
> 
> German V Roleplay - Deutscher Roleplay / GTA Life Server by GVMP Team



Ich verstehe Dich. Du willst das Teil zocken, aber es funktioniert nicht anständig. Im Forum ist man deshalb der Meinung, lieber mit einer veralteten Windows-Version rumzugurken. Kann man machen. Würde ich aber nicht empfehlen. Ich hab mir gerade mal die Twitch-Streams angesehen. Die Leute kommen ja nicht mal ins Spiel und erzählen dann was von "mein Internet spackt heute rum. Oh nein,  die Server sind stabiler geworden, jetzt  geht es". Ich tippe eher darauf, dass dieser Mod einfach Schrott ist (so cool die Idee auch sein mag)


----------



## IBMExperte (19. Januar 2018)

Habe das Problem selbst gelöst.

Ich habe einfach unter dem Punkt Performance etwas rumgespielt und habe ein Häkchen bei dem Framework Dings eingehauen.
Meine Englisch Kenntnisse sind nicht besonders deswegen kann ich da nur rumspielen. Hat ja anscheinend geklappt.

Könnt Ihr mir sagen was genau ich damit bezweckt habe bzw. aktiviert habe mit dem Haken?

Es war klar das ich dort im Forum niemals so guten Support wie hier kriegen würde.
Da sind größtenteils sowieso nur die (Kiddys) unterwegs sag ich jetzt mal so.
Nur da das Forum zu dem Server gehört wende ich mich natürlich erst einmal dort mit meinem Problem.
Und da die mit Ihrem Windows gedöns da ankamen hab ich das sofort mit hier verknüpft^^

Und das sollte jetzt auch nicht so rüber kommen als hättet Ihr mir hier mist angedreht weil ich das Problem jetzt auf die Windows Version geschoben hab^^
Bin schon echt froh, dass mir hier so oft bisher weiter geholfen werden konnte. Hab noch nie so ein geiles Forum wie dieses gesehen.

Danke euch trotzdem für die schnellen Antworten und sorry für meine Aufregung. Wenn was nicht so klappt wie es soll fahre ich manchmal schnell aus der Haut.

upss hab grad gesehen hab meinen Social Club Namen ned verdeckt naja wird wohl ned schlimm sein


----------



## Schwarzseher (19. Januar 2018)

Was das jetzt genau für eine Aufgabe hat kann ich jetzt auch nicht sagen:
Chromium Embedded Framework - Wikipedia
Simple CEF Tutorial  - Tutorials - Grand Theft Multiplayer
Wird wohl für`s Internet sein.Ob das gebraucht wird ka.
Wirst du ja merken
Dann sag deinen Kumpels im anderem Forum mal woran das wirklich liegt


----------



## IBMExperte (19. Januar 2018)

jo, hab ich denen schon mitgeteilt was die mir da fürn mumpitz erzählt haben.
Hab schon geschrieben hab nur einen Haken wo rein machen müssen und läuft^^

Das ist auch der einzige Nachteil bei so einem (Mod). Die vielen Kiddys die sich da rum treiben.
An sich ist Roleplay also der Reallife Mod für GTA richtig geil. (Wenn man es mag)

Ich selbst habe schon Reallife damals bzw. sogar bis vor einiger Zeit noch auf SA gezockt. Also SA-MP
Gibt da auch bessere Server ganz klar. Nur richtig gute dauert etwas bis man da rauf kann.

Wie dem auch sei.. bin froh das es läuft und mal schauen.


----------

